# Looking for the Last Biker...



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Luis,

I have lost your contact information and would like to talk to you about some technical details and your personal experience of riding some bikes. I really want to hear your opinions before I pull the trigger.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

What are you going to buy now???? :eekster:


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

*Torn between two choices...*



545cu4ch said:


> What are you going to buy now???? :eekster:


545cu4ch,

Some changes have been made to my stable in the previous months. The Intense Spider and the Turner Flux have been sold. The Yeti AS-R SL has been completely upgraded. My roadie SystemSix has also been sold after the purchase of a beautiful Colnago C50 (I will post some pictures soon). Now, I am in the market for two frames. One must be a hardtail. I have already made this decision. Here, it is:










MOOTS RIGORMOOTIS

Also, I need a new FS XC bike and am torn between two choices:










VENTANA EL FUEGO










ELLSWORTH TRUTH

Any opinions and suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Cheers.

Fidel.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Get the Ventana... if you get the Lessworth I'll kill youu


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Can I give my opinion??

Have you considered the Titus Eleven Exo-Grid?










They can make it with the geometry you want and the guys at Competitive Cyclist can hook you up. Ask Eric at CC if you haven't.

I'm afraid that if you look for comfort, the Titus is not your ticket as I have a review from Singletrackworld (UK magazine) that says it's a very stiff bike. At least the Ti version. The Exo one should be a bit more compliant, but not like a day/night difference.

It'll be like a SystemSix, but in a MTB 

As for the FS... The Truth will pedal pretty much like a HL Turner. By our conversations, you know what I mean 

I'd take the Ventana. I haven't ridden one, but I have yet to come across a bad review and Ventana can make a custom geometry for you.

What you want the second FS for? Should I understand your main racing rig will be the ASR-SL?

Too bad there's not a Racer-X for around for you to try out. This year, there's the Racer-X, Racer-X Ti, Racer-X Exo, Racer-X 29'er and Racer-X Carbon.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

And just to add fuel to the fire... Here's the conclusions from Singletrackworld after riding 4 killer Ti bikes. There was a Moots, but it was not the RigorMootis...

Lastbiker's mail is : champalways at the correo caliente.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

2 NEW BIKES??? :eekster:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*I am here.....*



vizcaino said:


> Luis,
> 
> I have lost your contact information and would like to talk to you about some technical details and your personal experience of riding some bikes. I really want to hear your opinions before I pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


****************************************************************************************************
Hi Fidel , I sent a PM .

Regards.

the last biker.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

vizcaino,

on the FS.. Ventana all the way... although the El Fuego and ASR-SL are in the same range, maybe you could go for a Salty (more like the Flux) and leave racing duties to the ASR?

on the Ti hardtail..that's a hard choice to make... also make sure to check out Dean..their Ti frames look very nice


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Get the Ventana... if you get the Lessworth I'll kill youu


Ok, I will get the Ventana. I want to stay alive !!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Rene,

Thanks for your comments. It is always nice to read them. I have made my decision about the hardtail. It is going to be a Moots !!!. I will go to Houston in a bussiness travel and will take advantage to buy at least one of the two bikes. I am just waiting for confirmation of date and schedule.

Regarding the FS bike, I think that you are right. I didn´t like at all the Turner´s feeling and am afrraid that it is going to be the same with the Truth. I am leaning to the El Fuego (red metallic colour). I will ask Hap Seliga at CC for a custom fit.
I kept the AS-R SL because it has the best overall feeling and it is clearly the fastest of the three bikes. It is the best racing bike of the three.

Finally, if a Titus dealer is near the place. I will visit the store to see more options.

Thanks again for your pint of view. Cheers,

Fidel.



Warp said:


> Can I give my opinion??
> 
> Have you considered the Titus Eleven Exo-Grid?
> 
> ...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> 2 NEW BIKES??? :eekster:


I will try to buy these two bikes. I just want to ride a good hardtail and need another FS bike for SNT.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Luis,

Thanks for your message, I have already replied it. I will call you later.

Thanks again.

Fidel.



the last biker said:


> ****************************************************************************************************
> Hi Fidel , I sent a PM .
> 
> Regards.
> ...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Crisillo,

Thanks for your advice. I will check out some Dean frames. Regarding the Salty, I think is too much for my needs. I ride and sometimes race XC. I don´t ride extremely aggresive trails. I think that El Fuego is a better choice for my riding style. I enjoy riding light and fast FS XC bikes and this is the reason behind my "love affair" with the AS-R SL. I have not ridden a better FS XC bike than this one.

Cheers,

Fidel.



crisillo said:


> vizcaino,
> 
> on the FS.. Ventana all the way... although the El Fuego and ASR-SL are in the same range, maybe you could go for a Salty (more like the Flux) and leave racing duties to the ASR?
> 
> on the Ti hardtail..that's a hard choice to make... also make sure to check out Dean..their Ti frames look very nice


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Rene,
> 
> Finally, if a Titus dealer is near the place. I will visit the store to see more options.
> 
> ...


If you're going to Houston, maybe you can stretch it a little and visit Hammerhead bikes in Austin. I know it's not close, though.

Hammerhead has Titus, Ventana (have you seen the "El Patron", 3" inches travel race bike :ihih, Intense, Niner... etc. Charles is a cool guy to deal with.

He's highly regarded and has demo bikes for you to try out. May be worth a shot.

In Houston, the only Titus dealer is Sun & Ski... but they say on their site that not all locations may carry all brands.
http://www.sunandski.com

Happy hunting!!!

Oh... and that Moots is a "connoisseur's" choice!! They have sexy beautiful welds and well... they're just sweet. I'm anxious to see it in the flesh!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> vizcaino,
> 
> on the FS.. Ventana all the way... although the El Fuego and ASR-SL are in the same range, maybe you could go for a Salty (more like the Flux) and leave racing duties to the ASR?
> 
> on the Ti hardtail..that's a hard choice to make... also make sure to check out Dean..their Ti frames look very nice


Go for the Moots Rigormootis...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Go for the Moots Rigormootis...


Roberto,

I would like to know your comments about the Seven Sola. It seems to be a very nice bike as well. What do you think of this one compared to the Rigormootis ?.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Check this thread out if you haven't... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=285936

I remember a guy a while ago asking me how to dismount a shock off an Smoothie... He was not very happy with Moots Customer Support and he asked for a set of stickers and was asked 30 bucks plus shipping. Price is just in line with Titus for example (excessive, IMHO), but that after you bought a 2500 frame?

For such a special frame I'd go with a smaller shop like Dean, Seven, IF, DeKerf... The guy who used to be at Moots (Erikssen?) now has his own brand.

Anyway, if you've already decided about it, go for it! At that level, you can't go wrong and let's face it, getting an Ti HT is something so subjective to start with!

Anyway, you'll love the bike. You can't go wrong.

Also, check out this thread I posted on the Titus board. It's about the test of 4 Ti HT by Singletrack mag... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=292881


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Roberto,
> 
> I would like to know your comments about the Seven Sola. It seems to be a very nice bike as well. What do you think of this one compared to the Rigormootis ?.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I really don't know much about Ti HT, I really love how the moots look. I think that all bikes should be good. At some level, bikes become a personal issue. I might like something, but you don't. Or viceversa.

Regarding 30 usd for stickers, Titus sells them at the same price.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Regarding 30 usd for stickers, Titus sells them at the same price.


That's what I said and I think it's excessive...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I've heard nothing but good things about seven.

Very nice looking bikes, too.


----------

